
Wall Street’s Best-Kept Secret Is Russian Chess Master Lev Alburt - elsewhen
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2017-09-21/wall-street-s-best-kept-secret-is-russian-chess-master-lev-alburt
======
pinewurst
Multiple dupe of [https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2017-09-21/wall-
stre...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2017-09-21/wall-street-s-
best-kept-secret-is-russian-chess-master-lev-alburt)

